# Flexible-neck interior vehicle lighting.



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone have a line on reasonably-priced flex-neck lighting for the vehicle. I have a Chevy Venture minivan and I'd like to install two flex-neck lights on the ceiling near the main dome light (possibly running off the same power feed) so the passengers in the seats behind me can activate one or both without bothering the others. It would be a permanent install.

something like this : http://www.pwservice.com/lights_sirens_speakers/star_signal/map_lights.aspx

Thanks.

I thought i saw some for about $20 each maybe a year ago, but I cannot remember where.


----------



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

or like this? http://www.truckpartsproshop.com/flexible_neck_map_lights.html

What I want to know is how good they work, how hard they'd be to install permanently into the wiring, if they're designed for that. Like I said I like the kids in the back (or one of them if not both) to be able to pull down the light and view a book or whatever and then return it to against the ceiling when not in use.


----------



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi akedm:wave:

I don't have the experience with the lighting issue but sure have lots of experience with the kids

Some vehicles have individual "map lights" or reading lights for the passengers. You have a Ventura van which I am not personally familiar with and have no knowledge of accessory lighting. One thing is agreed that the kids have to be amused!!

Whatever option you choose, the only thing I can suggest is that you stay with the original configuration of your interior lighting system or tie it into the ignition system where the lights will go out when the vehicle is not running. In AK you need to make sure the kids haven't killed your battery on a cold Winter day


----------

